# Purple Power ear solution



## ladylwyer (Dec 17, 2008)

One of the threads on this site mentioned 'purple power ear solution.' So I decided to give it a try after spending relentless hours and dollars on vet ointments to cure the problem. I found the recipe and then headed to Walgreen's. After spending 15 minutes scouring the shelfs, found that Gential Violet Solution had to be special ordered. I then looked for Boric Acid Powder. I finally captured an employee and he took me over to the pest section of the store and pulled out this "Boric Acid Powder' guaranteed to kill ants and cockroaches. My common sense told me that putting that stuff down my dogs ears was not a smart thing to do. I finally learned from the pharmacist that Walgreens doesn't carry that item, but I was given the name of another pharmacy to check with. In the end, I walked out of Walgreens with the Isopropyl Alcohol. I feel like I'm on a treasure hunt.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

they just ordered my boric acid overnight was no problem

David Jansma


----------



## Poodlegirl (Dec 19, 2007)

To assist with your fears about boric acid...it used to be used in a solution for eyes (I think). Now there are better products for it...in diluted doses it is medicinal. Same with the gentian violet. It was used in a diluted solution for curing "thrush" in infants. Good luck with the solution. If your dog has infected ears the instruction I got was to use it every day for a week (apply soak, dry) each day. Then go to once a week and then down to once every two weeks etc. 

Trust me, if I even THOUGHT there was a chance it would hurt my dog I never would have used it.


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

WalMarts usually stock both the boric acid powder and the gentian violet. You may have to ask the pharmacist for it though. My local walmart keeps them both behind the counter even though neither requires a prescription to purchase.

My local Walgreens did not carrry either item and couldnt figure out how to order them for me.

The solution does work well for minor or nagging ear infections but is not a replacement for veterinary care in cases with severe infection.

Good luck

Clark


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

If it is that difficult to find the ingredients, just buy it. Here's a good source:

http://www.urbancarnivore.com/uc_online/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=8

And BTW, if you intend to make your own, witch hazel is a better choice than iso alcohol. Your dog will appreciate its soothing effect as opposed to the burn of alcohol. I've also read that alcohol can damage hearing in the presence of some ear conditions.

Here's a recommended mixture:

16 oz. bottle of witch hazel
4 tablespoons Boric Acid Powder
16 drops Gentian Violet 1% Solution


----------



## CBRHunter (May 15, 2007)

X2 on the Urban Carnivore Gentian Ear treatment. Pocket get recurring nasty black stinky ear goops nearly every yr at the change of season, when swimming and with the first snow - but only in one ear. I tried everything...and I mean everything and it always took forever to clear up, with tons of head shaking that drove us crazy! I recently tried the UC and it cleared up within a few days!! I've since recommended it to many customers and friends and they are all having great success with it too- much easier to buy it than have to concoct the recipe in your kitchen and have the drug store think your making meth!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Granddaddy said:


> If it is that difficult to find the ingredients, just buy it. Here's a good source:
> 
> http://www.urbancarnivore.com/uc_online/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=8
> 
> ...


bumpity bump bump


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

I got a product called "Flush" from my vet and have since ordered it online. It's an antifungal, foams a little as ears are massaged and does not have to be rinsed. Seems to work well.

May order a bottle of this to have on hand too.

FOOD-Another item that comes up whenever we are on the subject of brown goop in ears is changing dog food to eliminate grains--particularly corn. Many on this board swear by grain-free dog food.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> FOOD-Another item that comes up whenever we are on the subject of brown goop in ears is changing dog food to eliminate grains--particularly corn. Many on this board swear by grain-free dog food.


Since the fiasco with Pro Plan and the "shreads", I have been feeding Diamond Natural Chicken and Rice - no wheat - no corn - no soy after trying another product initially that was just too "Hot" for my dogs. 

My chocolate Lab female who has chronic ear problems since a puppy, has had no issues with her ears this year. So perhaps removing these grain products was an unexpected bonus in switching foods.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

frontier said:


> So perhaps removing these grain products was an unexpected bonus in switching foods.


Several people on RTF and one in my own training group swear by "no corn" or grain-free and say that brown goo ear issues are gone.

In looking at Purina's website it shows Pro Plan Performance Chicken (purple bag) 30% protein & 20% fat? I see a line of Pro Plan Select that is new to me. The Select Chicken/Brown Rice is 30% fat & 17% protein with corn gluten as one of the ingredients--so still has corn. The Select Salmon & Brown Rice doesn't show any corn--27% protein & 17% fat.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

I too have followed the NO wheat, corn, soy, glutens in the foods I feed for many many years now and have never had another case of ear infections on any of my dogs and lots of my dog friends too. I recommend this to every dog owner I talk to.

Also using a high quality food supplement that contains digestive enzymes, balanced omega 3,6,9 oils for best skin and coat, ingredients or muscle production, weight gain, and over all health.

FYI... For the last couple of years I have used Animal Naturals K9 Show Stopper multi supplement formula All in One product. Best results I have ever seen in all my years in dog training. All of Animal Natural's products are top quality. http://www.k9power.com/k9_show_stopper.php


----------



## Britt&Angie S. (Apr 2, 2009)

Try Zymox can order through pet meds it has always worked well for me


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

I have used this recipe for years...I am lazy so now just buy the Urban Carnivore one rather than make it myself. Works great


----------

